# Akeelah and the Bee - Great Family Movie



## Mitch G (Sep 8, 2006)

Watched Akeelah and the Bee this past weekend with the family.
Plot summary: Akeelah competes in a spelling bee. 

It's a great movie with a wonderful message.
And the cast was top notch - Laurence Fishburne, Jacqueline Basset (she's ripped!), and the girl who played Akeelah were all excellent.
Even Booger from Revenge of the Nerds is in it. 

Anyway, even if you don't have kids, I strongly recommend the movie.



Mitch


----------

